
Interview with Dr. Bennet Omalu – the risk of high-impact contact sports - xtacy
http://www.startribune.com/concussion-doctor-played-by-will-smith-tackled-cte-in-football-players-head-on/369467532/
======
niels_olson
Pathology resident doing research here. Dr. Omalu is a very spiritual person
and I've been impressed how persuasive that spiritual part of his discussion
can be outside the scientific community. He did important work, but pushing
the findings out beyond his cohort was what made the difference. I think
there's something to learn there.

------
my5thaccount
"Who will train all the NFL stars?" That's really what it boils down to.
Training the million dollar gladiators for our modern society. Living
vicariously through innocent children. Parental adrenaline rushes. It's sick.
We should just ban it. It's worse than corporal punishment and that'll get a
teacher fired but we let kids pummel each other on the field and it's fine.
It's ridiculous. Those kids aren't choosing that for themselves. We won't let
them drink alcohol or smoke cigarettes, but we'll let them do that to
themselves to get a smile out of mommy and daddy. It's awful!

I've gone from super excited about life and the future when I sat down at my
computer to pessimistic and frustrated with society.

~~~
niels_olson
not sure why the downvotes. But do look up. The world is getting better,
despite the media noise. They're just trying to drum up advertising. Most of
Omalu's answers in the article are very uplifting.

